# Leo the lion cat! (Pic Heavy!)



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Leo has only been with us since 29th October when we found him at the entrance to the woods, I call him the lion cat since he's confident like a lion and acts just like one 
Here are his pics since he's been in our care! ^_^

Looking out of the window
















Play time 








Fineally asleep! 








I think he's happy here! XD








Raiding the fridge!








Getting ready to strike!








Making new friends








.......


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Some more outdoor pics








































and fineally <3









can you tell when i got my new camera?  lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Very sweet hun  x


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

So cute.....lovely pics


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

hes stunning xxx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Great pics! Leo is lovely 

D x


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

what cam u got?!?! the pics are quality!


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

What a cute kitten, and such nice pictures! I love his big ears  

What camera did you get? Think I may wish for one for Christmas..


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

how sweet... pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

pinkbutterflys said:


> what cam u got?!?! the pics are quality!


For the first 6 pics i was using a Canon Powershot A650 IS then got myself a Canon EOS 450D, a bit pricey but worthit!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow the pictures are very very clear, what a beautiful kitty, love the one with the rabbit,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww he is beautiful *


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

What a gorgeous cat and the pictures really show up what gorgeous eyes he has!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning photos - Leo is very photogenic!! - gorgeous kitty!!x:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like he landed on his feet when he found you! He looks very happy & content!


----------

